# [W] Warhammer 40k large armies [H]££[uk]



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

hey everyone i am looking to buy some large warhammer 40k armies (only if the price is right) If you have anything to offer get in touch and let me know what you have. What condition its in and how much you were hoping for. If the price is right i can give you a quick sale, maybe you need money to fund christmas. hopefully i can help.

email me on [email protected]


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Do you want a painted or unpainted army? and what armies are you after, as i have a large painted CSM army for sale, and a very large part painted ork army for sale as well.

my CSM army can be seen in my Harbringers project log


----------

